# Nestbox height



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Starting to make plans for layout of new loft, is there an ideal height for nestboxes? I have seen some old pics of lofts with the boxes near the floor with perches above. Wondering if the nestboxes being low helps with squabbles?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Birds prefer height for perching or nesting. Too low and they would accumulate more dust. I would start higher and work downward. But you want them to be where you can see into the box, or you have to step on a stool or something to check them. The males usually like a perch from which they can keep an eye on their box.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

You want to be able to see inside the nest as easy as possible.


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Nexstbox*

No less than 12 inches. The birds like a deep box 12 to 16 inches. My Boxes for YB and OB are 24 w, 12 deep, 12 high. The breders are 30 wide 17 high and 18 deep.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

This is the image i was referring to


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Height*

Korge, i was wondering about height from the floor


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

No matter how high you put nest boxes, some will prefer the floor. Birds usually prefer waist high and up boxes. The dominant birds usually get the top.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Boxes floor height is not a good idea, as they often will view the floor area surrounding the box as their territory. They will chase others on the floor. I don't find that they normally prefer the floor, unless there aren't enough boxes, or other cocks are chasing them out of the nest boxes.


----------

